# Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!



## Eleven (23. April 2008)

Hallo!
Komme aus Schermbeck und wohne direkt an der Lippe und wollte mal fragen welche Fliegen oder Nymphen so fängig sind.
Bin Anfänger im Fliegenfischen und wäre dankbar für jeden Tip!!!

Mfg Dennis#h


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Einfach mal sehen, was gerade so "rummfliegt".
Für Döbel im Sommer eigenen sich grüne Grashüpfer oder schwarze, glänznde Mistfliegen a la Puk aus Biene Maja 
Ansonsten bin ich zu dieser Jahreszeit im Bereich Schermbeck gerne mit Klinkhamer der Grösse 12 in braun und dunkel olive recht erfolgreich. Allerdings schwankt gerade der Wasserstand ziemlich stark und Du musst schon wissen, wo die Fische stehen. Ansonsten helfen kleine Streamer in schwarz/neon auch manchmal.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Hallo Dennis

[edit by Thomas9904: Keine Schleichwerbung!]
Zur Zeit gehen schwarze Trockenfliegen ganz gut da die Weißdornfliege überall präsent ist.
Döbel Rapfen und auch Barben nehmen sich die Fliegen bis zu Gr. 8 von der Oberfläche runter.
Wollys in schwarz sind immer gut und Polyhairstreamer in verschiedenen Farben kannst du einsetzen zur Zeit auf Rapfen.
Nymphen aller Art in natürlichen Farben.
Wenn du mal los willst und Hilfe brauchst meld dich bei mir.


----------



## Eleven (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Besten Dank für die Tips!!!
Werde es dann mal versuchen umzusetzen.
@ Torsten: Danke für dein Angebot, werde mich sicherlich mal bei dir melden!!!


----------



## Eleven (24. April 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Besten Dank für die Tips!!!
Werde es dann mal versuchen umzusetzen.
@ Torsten: Danke für dein Angebot, werde mich sicherlich mal bei dir melden!!!

Mfg Dennis


----------



## Torsten Rühl (27. April 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Die ersten Barben hab ich jetzt auch schon am Band gehabt. Schwere Nymphen bringen den Fisch. Manche würde dazu Grundblei sagen doch es klappt ganz gut.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Der Vatertag hat mich glücklich gestimmt mit einer schönen Barbe.
Satte 81 cm aber mit 25er Vorfachspitze kein Problem.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Sehr schöner Fisch, auch die neuen Klamotten gefallen mir besser.
Wie lange hast du gedrillt? 5-10 min.?


----------



## aal60 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Sehr schöne Barbe, hatte vor Jahren so eine beim Blinkern auf einen Mepps mit Gummifisch.
Stand in der Lippe mit Watstieffeln die mir dann noch voll Wasser gelaufen sind.
Im ersten Augenblick meint man hätte ein Seil gehakt .... .
Petri Heil zu dem schönen Fisch!


----------



## Farina (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Verdammt, so eine tolle Barbe möchte ich auch einmal an die Leine bekommen. Hut ab#6

Farina


----------



## Torsten Rühl (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

@ Farina

Meine Einladung zum Barbenfischen ist hiermit ausgesprochen.
Es liegt an dir was du daraus machst.

Gestern noch 2 kleinere überlistet.
Drilldauer für die Grosse Barbe waren gefühlte 5 Minuten. Vielleicht auch was kürzer.
Man sollte schon gutes Material haben da kann man dei Drillphase deutlich verkürzen und so den Fisch schonen.


----------



## Farina (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*



Torsten Rühl schrieb:


> @ Farina
> 
> Meine Einladung zum Barbenfischen ist hiermit ausgesprochen.
> Es liegt an dir was du daraus machst.
> ...


 
Ich hab doch immer so wenig Zeit Thorsten, leider, leider.

Trotzdem Danke.


Farina


----------



## Torsten Rühl (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Heute an der Lippe gingen mit meinem Kollegen zusammen 4 Barben an die Schnur. 1 für mich 3 für den Hammer.
Ich hoffe es wird dir in Erinnerung bleiben Holger.
Rot war eindeutig die beste Wahl. Bachflohkrebse sind zur Zeit unschlagbar.


----------



## Camouflage (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Hi Jungs,
hatte die letzten tage mit pheasant-tails in größe 12,sowie bachflohkrebsen erfolg.
ne barbe von 62 war auch dabei,auf nen 8er patridge piggyback,mit orangenen marabou schwänzchen,orangenem körper,goldrippung,roter hechel und drei 3,8mm goldkopfperlen...
wie torsten schon sagt,die fliege MUSS runter,sonst wird das nix,...
weiß grad nicht wer das gepostet hat das barben irgendwas von der oberfläche genommen haben,aber diese aussage verwundert mich doch schon sehr...
vielleicht wars aber auch einfach nur unglücklich ausgedrück ;-)
lieben gruß,
nils


----------



## Torsten Rühl (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Hallo Nils

Die Barben nehmen auch was von der Oberfläche. Die steigen schon die ganzen Tage bei uns direkt vor den Füssen. Das Problem ist nur das geht so schnell man weiß nie was die nehmen. Und erfolgreicher ist es eh am Grund.


----------



## Holger aus Hamm (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Am Grund geht's rund!
Torsten war super gestern.

Gruss
Holger


----------



## Torsten Rühl (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Es geht wirklich sehr gut am Grund.






Die letzten tage haben sich sehr viele Fische in der Lippe eingefunden. Nicht mehr lange und die fangen an zu laichen.
Vorher wird sich aber noch mal der Bauch voll geschlagen.

3 Fische in einer Stunde sind nicht selten.


----------



## Reiner Rist (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Hallo Thorsten Rühl!
Ich komme aus Dortmund und fische mit der Fliege in Lippstadt Benninghausen auf
Äsche.
Barben hatte ich noch nie .
Gilt Deine Einladung zum Fliegenfischen auf Barben auch für mich?


----------



## Torsten Rühl (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Die Einladung gilt ansich für jeden hier im Board.
Es soll keiner sagen das ich hier jemanden übergehe.
Am besten rufts du mich mal an oder schreibst mir eine PN.
Schon wegen der Geräteabstimmung ist das notwendig.
Es gibt einige Fliegenfischer die behaupten in der Lippe kann man die Barben mit 5er Rute befischen. Es ist aber eher nicht der Fall wie auch "Holger aus Hamm" bestätigen kann. Die ein oder andere hat schon einige Ruten zu Bruch gebracht weil die zu klein gewählt wurden.

Pfingsten steht vor der Türe und Montag und Dienstag hab ich noch terminlich etwas frei.


----------



## Torsten Rühl (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Niedlich die Barben. 
Die letzten  beiden Tage ist das Wasser der Lippe sehr gefallen. Die Fische stehen viel tiefer als sonst. 4 Meter Vorfach muss man nun fischen um überhaupt an den Fisch zu kommen in den Strömungskanten.
Kleine Polyhair-Streamer haben ein paar kleinere Fisch gebracht.


----------



## Martin67 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Lippe, welche Fliegen??!!*

Hallo Thorsten.Ich möchte in Fliegenfischen einsteigen.Kannst Du vielleicht mir par Tipps geben für Geräte kauf :Rute,Rolle,Schnur etc.Meine strecke wo ich möchte anfangen ist Lippe  Verband strecke.Ich bedanke mich in voraus.Gruß Martin.


----------

